# Jekyll Island, Ga. 2-28. Madness.



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I got up at 0500, drove for an hour each way, peddled/paddled my kayak at least 8 miles, made at least 500 casts, and got the back of my already red neck all sunburned....For this!!!










It's madness, I tell you!...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

least you got out there :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*At least*

the temp is still in the 80's right? BTW, always enjoy your pics. Now, what kind of fish is that? Curious mind need to know...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sand perch..choking on a salted pink shrimp bite


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks BB*

I thought the pink is a case of tonsilitis!!:redface:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Sand perch..choking on a salted pink shrimp bite



DING DING DING!!!!

We have a winner!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

hmmm they make great bait for fall trout up here.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I Guess That One You Would Prepare Whole..huh ?? Or Maybe Just Down The Little Bugger Right There....can U Say Sushi !!:d 

Keep It Up. Rather Have That On The Line Then Punchin Keys.:--|


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Now I know what that is. My daughter caught several last year in clam creek.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Looked like a deep drop caught fish spitting up it's guts. :--|


----------

